# Meca Tennessee State finals 9/23



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Who is planning on going tomorrow?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll be there. Although my truck sounds worse than normal.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Alternator crapped out on me about 2 weeks ago while coming back from being out of town. Ever since then the stereo hasn't sounded right. Not sure why. I reset the radio settings to default and put all the settings back in from scratch but it still doesn't sound right to me anyway.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

That's no good. Sorry to hear


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I just got back home from this event. I had a great time. I have to say Thanks to everyone that gave me a Demo of the car.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I had a great time. The demos were the best part. Thank you all for letting me listen to your cars.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Good to see everyone again. A lot more showed up than I was expecting. 

Now I need to find a set of good tweets to get me through finals.


----------

